
GDPR: Job applicants have the right to see notes made on them at interviews - pm24601
https://www.xperthr.co.uk/faq/do-job-applicants-have-the-right-to-see-notes-made-on-them-at-interview/59213/
======
pm24601
Tech companies like to keep their interview notes secret. Job seekers should
be required to share what were the stated reasons for rejection.

